# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Вопросы к интервью

## Д.Срибный

Приветствую!

Имеется возможность взять интервью у генерала Табунщикова, бывшего заместителя Командующего ВВС ТуркВО, в 80-х командовал оперативной группой ВВС ТуркВО в Афганистане.

Пожалуйста, помогите с вопросами к интервью. Чего бы вы хотели услышать в интервью?

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Приветствую!
> 
> Имеется возможность взять интервью у генерала Табунщикова, бывшего заместителя Командующего ВВС ТуркВО, в 80-х командовал оперативной группой ВВС ТуркВО в Афганистане.
> 
> Пожалуйста, помогите с вопросами к интервью. Чего бы вы хотели услышать в интервью?


Непременно поможем!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Давай, Серега, на тебя вся надежда, а то народ как-то не чешется ))))
Кстати, дедлайн завтра. В понедельник уже будет интервью.

----------


## Olkor

Ну что... 5 часов интервью записано. Теоретически в следующую вторник можно еще заход сделать... Кстати, упомянул он об инциденте когда МиГ-21 из ГСВГ во Францию умотал, сел на их аэродром и еле сделал ноги. Кто что знает?

----------

